# 6 Month Maltese rejecting her royal canin..



## pawpaw (May 20, 2008)

I've fed pawpaw royal canin since she was allowed to eat dry food but now lately she has been rejecting it..

She is still eating her other food such as snacks but just royal canin. Is it possible she might've gotten sick or bored of the same taste everytime?


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

QUOTE (pawpaw @ Oct 14 2008, 02:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650105


> I've fed pawpaw royal canin since she was allowed to eat dry food but now lately she has been rejecting it..
> 
> She is still eating her other food such as snacks but just royal canin. Is it possible she might've gotten sick or bored of the same taste everytime?[/B]


I keep hearing that dogs are having issues on this food. Maybe she's trying to tell its time for something new!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

She could also be teething at this age. Try moistening the food with warm water and letting it soak for a few minutes before feeding her.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

my puppy shiloh, is nearly 5 months ,she eats royal canin for shihtzu ..she loves it ,then she is a little pig. when it comes to food .

obi will only pick at it ?? he wants his food to be ours?? :no2: jo


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE (pawpaw @ Oct 14 2008, 05:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650105


> I've fed pawpaw royal canin since she was allowed to eat dry food but now lately she has been rejecting it..
> 
> She is still eating her other food such as snacks but just royal canin. Is it possible she might've gotten sick or bored of the same taste everytime?[/B]


Hi PawPaw!

I feed royal canin too and haven't had a problem with it - but every dog is different. She might just not be hungry if she is getting lots of other snacks, she may not be feeling well (if she isn't eating) or she might not like the taste. 

At 6 months teething might well be the reason - Luna went off her food at around that age - check if her teeth seem to be coming in - if they are then soften the food in some warm water (maybe with a little mince). 

You could try a different variety of royal canin i.e. change to shih tzu junior or you could try a different brand if you want (I used to feed nutrience and it was pretty good)

Luna's actually eating Royal canin puppy food atm - and she LOVES it (we couldn't buy any adult varieties because of the strike) 

Do you free feed or just feed set meals? If you feed set meals then maybe she just doesn't have a big appetite and needs to have food down more often - When Luna was a puppy we had to leave food out all the time because she wouldn't eat set meals - Luna doesn't eat that much but she does take a few pieces of food every so often. 

Let us know how she goes!

Kylie


----------

